
Hillary Clinton announces tech platform - kevindeasis
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/28/hillary-clinton-tech-platform/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
therobot24
She still touts a "Manhattan-like project" [1] to break encryption, calling it
"cybersecurity" does not change that. This alone is enough to lose my support.

Maybe this really can be the year of the 3rd party.

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/hillary-
clinton-w...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/hillary-clinton-
wants-manhattan-like-project-to-break-encryption/)

~~~
throwaway2016a
This idea of her's scares me. There is mathematically no way to allow the
government access to encrypted documents without potentially allowing bad
actors access to them. It's math, you can't just change math because you will
it.

And even if you could somehow get encryption that maintains security and
allows government investigation, there is no stoping people from just using
software written outside the law.

And that is assuming that you don't consider the government itself or any
person who works for it as a potential bad actor.

That whole idea is all sorts of bad. It makes law abiding citizens less safe
while doing almost nothing for our security.

~~~
dllthomas
This depends greatly on the form it takes. I am not optimistic, but if it is
"pour tremendous resources into cryptanalysis research, honestly advising
people to move away from algorithms as we find weaknesses and eventually
publishing them", that could be a good thing. If anyone can break an
algorithm, it's possibly best if it's the US govt first.

If it involves trying to get people to use compromised systems, that won't
work out well.

------
dragonwriter
> The decision to announce her technology imperatives outside of Silicon
> Valley may seem strange,

Given the response from Silicon Valley to the "Manhattan-like Project" on
compromising digital privacy, the most political salient piece of those
"imperatives" \-- which has been announced previously, though some of the
other elements may not have been -- its not at all surprising that she chose
to announce the "tech platform" somewhere else.

------
amyjess
> The decision to announce her technology imperatives outside of Silicon
> Valley may seem strange, but it represents one of the platform objectives:
> to democratize tech industry growth across the country, rather than just
> leaving the industry isolated on its most well-known turf.

This alone is enough to win my support.

------
loukrazy
Any specifics on visas? Seems like that should be part of any tech platform
one way or another.

